# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  AD en topsport

## Atleet

Hallo allemaal. Ik ben een bodybuilder en mijn lichaam is voor mij 
heel belangrijk. Echter zit ik met stemminswisselingen en lichte
derpessies, ADD en slecht slapen. Ik loop zins kort bij een spychiater en
heb AD Efexor XR gekregen tegen mijn depressies en Mirtazapine tegen mijn slaap problemen. Echter ben ik zeer bang om aan te komen in vet want dat mag absoluut niet. Maar ik wil ook van mijn klachten af.

Ik ben nu net een week bezig met Efexor en aan het opbouwen. Vanaf morgen
ga ik over op 75mg Efexor. En vanaf vandaag ga ik beginnen met 7,5mg Mirtazapine voor het slapen.

Ik zit nu sterk te twijvelen of ik deze medicijnen een kans moet geven of
moet stoppen. Want ik weet zeker dat als ik aankom in vet alleen maar ongelukkiger ga worden want dan kan ik mijn sport op mijn buik schrijven want ik ga wedstijden doen iig dit is wel mijn planning.

Ik wil best deze medicijnen door nemen als ik mijn vet in de hand kan houden. Is het in de hand te houden met gebruik van deze medicijnen ?

Ik eet niet meer of minder ik sport ook niet meer of minder. Dus ik zou denken dat ik dan prima mij gewicht in de hand zou kunnen houden want het draaid natuurlijk allemaal om calorien. Mijn onderhoud licht zo rond de 2500-2800 cal en tijden het opbouwen van spiermassa zit ik rond de 3000cal.

Ik eet 6 keer per dag, redelijk hoog in eiwitten. Redelijk laag in koolhydraten 300 gram max per dag. Vetten gewoon normaal zo'n 80-100 gram.
Verder doe ik 4 dagen per week aan zware krachtraining en train dan de spieren tot uitputting. Verder die ik daar nog zo'n 2a3 keer per week 45-90 min cardio bij. 

Mijn sport is mij alles en mijn lichaam ook en dit wil ik in de hand houden.

----------


## Sefi

Heb je weleens Tryptofaan geprobeerd? Hierdoor ga je je beter voelen en beter slapen en sommige mensen gebruiken het middel om af te vallen, omdat je minder eetlust zou krijgen.
Of heb je een ander natuurlijk voedingssupplement geprobeerd dat helpt bij depressies en slaapproblemen?

----------


## Atleet

Bendankt voor jou'n reactie. Ik heb geprobeerd voor het slapen 0.1mg melatonine 
maar deze helpt niet echt. Echter wil ik nog de 5mg melatonine proberen. Vooer depressies en stemmingswisselingen heb ik nog niets ander geprobeerd. Ik zat eerst een paar jaar aan 20mg prozac via de huisarts. Echter had ik hier door alleen maar minder last van pieken en dalen in mijn stemming maar het neerslachtige gevoel bleef wel.
Nu krijg ik via de psychiater EFEXOR alleen weet ik nog niet of deze goed werkt voor mij
want neem het nog maar één week.

Ik kan echter wel Tryptofaan eens erbij proberen en na een poosje langzaam afbouwen weer met EFEXOR onder begeleiding van mijn psychiater natuurlijk.

Ik wee tniet eens of ik wel echt nog deressies heb als ik er aan denk dat ik mij rot voel
voel ik mij ook rot. Denk ik er niet aan en ben ik met ander dingen bezig is het gevoel een beetje weg. Verder door de medicijnen heb ik het idee dat ik wat afgevlakt ben.
Niet meer de echte blijheid en niet neer de hele sombere dagen.

Ik wil zeker weten op den duur van de medicijnen af en ik denk dat wat natuurlijke
suplementen en mischien praten met iemand die mij kan helpen wel kan helpen dan.
Ik vind mij zelf namelijk niet extreem depressief. Want ook al voel ik mij rot dan doe ik nog dingen die ik graag wil doen.

Ik denk dat mijn ADD ook een grote rol speeld van hoe ik mij voel en hier wil ik echter wel wat voor hebben want ik denk dat ik met wat hulp bij mijn ADD al een heel eind kom.

Ik ga dus maar Typtofaan en melatonine 5mg proberen er bij.

Edit

Ff opgezocht ik kan beter geen L-Tryptofaan nemen zamen met AD zie ik staan.
Als ik er echter op over wil gaan kan ik beter met AD stoppen.

----------


## Sefi

Klopt, je kunt Tryptofaan niet met AD nemen, maar ik wilde eigenlijk weten of je het al eens eerder geprobeerd had. 
Als je het zou willen proberen dan wel even in overleg met je psychiater.

Er zijn ook voedingssupplementen die je kunnen helpen met je ADD. Ik moet dat dan alleen nog ff opzoeken. Ik dacht dat een hoge dosis Omega 3 (zou ik voor lijnzaadolie kiezen 1000 mg) daar ook goed voor was, maar er zijn ook andere dingen die kunnen helpen, zoals vitamine B12.
Weet je trouwens of je B12 weleens geprikt is? En hoe hoog die was?

Wat betreft de Melatonine, die zou ik niet ineens in 5 mg gaan innemen.
Je kunt het beste eerst uitproberen hoeveel je nodig hebt, door een aantal tabletjes van 0,1 mg in te nemen. 
Bij mijn man werkte 0,1 mg ook niet en probeerde toen 3 mg van iemand, maar die was toen de volgende dag zo duf als wat. Dat was dus veel te sterk.
Bij hem werkt het beste als hij 1,5 mg inneemt, dus 15 tabletjes van 0,1 mg. 
Er zitten er niet voor niets 500 tabletjes in zo'n potje  :Wink: 
De meeste mensen hebben niet voldoende aan 1 tabletje.

----------


## Atleet

Heel erg bedankt. Omega 3 neem ik al zo'n 4 gram van per dag verder ook nog een 20 gram walnoten wat ook nog eens 2,5 gram omega 3 bevet verder eet ik standaard 1 keer per week ook nog een 100-200 gram vette vis.

Vit B12 heb ik mijzelf nog nooit op laten testen. Ik mag toch over een poosje mijn
bloedwaarden laten testen. Ik mag dan ook zelf aangeven wat ik allemaal wil laten testen. Het ging namelijk eerst om mijn eigen testosteron aanmaak. Maar ik streep vit-B12 ook wel ff aan en ook mijn andere waarden zoals cholesterol enzv. Ik maakte mij namelijk zorgen om mijn eigen testosteron aanmaak dat deze verlaagt word door AD 
alleen of dit waar is weet ik niet. Mischien kan jij hier iets zinnigs over zeggen want mijn spychiater was er ook benieuwd naar. Vandaar ook de test

Zelf heb ik gisteren 10 tabletjes van 0.1mg geprobeerd en ik leek net ff wat beter in slaap te komen. Ik denk dat het nog iets hoger mag want werd nog wel vaak wakker.

----------


## Sefi

Wat ik weet van testosteron is dat het wel van invloed kan zijn op je psyche. Dus het lijkt me wel mogelijk dat AD dit beïnvloedt. Maar heel veel weet ik er ook niet van.
Ik heb ff geGoogled (zul je waarschijnlijk ook wel al gedaan hebben) en vond dit stuk wel interessant. 
http://forum.dutchbodybuilding.com/f...rt-trt-130402/
Misschien kun je daar ook je vraag stellen. 
Dit stuk vond ik wel interessant:



> Testosteron en depressies
> 
> Een constant gegeven in de medische literatuur is dat TRT een toegenomen gevoel geeft van een goed gevoel.Zoals al eerder aangegeven tonen nieuwe studies aan dat een lage testosteron waarde samenhangt met symptomen van depressie en andere mentale afwijkingen.
> 
> Een veel voorkomende bijwerking van anti-depressiva is libido onderdrukking.diegene die aan depressie lijden nemen dit erbij ,of nemen geen anti-depressiva om toch een normaal sexleven te hebben.Als meer psychiaters hun patiënten zouden test op vrij testosteron en TRT zouden voorschrijven aan diegene met een lage testosteron waarde zou de noodzaak voor anti depressiva kunnen verminderen of wegnemen.Zoals al eerder aangegeven TRT verbetert het libido en dat is het tegenovergetselde van anti-depressiva.


Dit komt van bovenstaande link.

Over de melatonine. Ik neem aan dat je gewone melatonine hebt? Die helpen goed om in slaap te komen, maar om door te slapen kun je Melatonine Continue erbij nemen. (van het merk Sleepzz) 
Je neemt dan bijvoorbeeld 8 tabletjes gewone Melatonine en 7 tabletjes Melatonine Continue. Dan zit je op 1,5 mg en als het nog niet voldoende is dan kun je zelf verder experimenteren.

Neem je die Omega 3 vanwege je stemming of is dat goed voor je lichaam tijdens het trainen?
Ik las pas ergens op internet dat voor depressie 1 á 2 gram Omega 3 het beste werkt. Er zijn testen gedaan dat hogere doseringen niet helpen bij depressie. Maar als je het voor het trainen doet dan is dat natuurlijk weer anders.

Gebruik je naast Omega 3 ook nog andere vitaminepreparaten? Sommige vitamines (zoals eerder genoemd b 12) kunnen ook van invloed zijn op depressie. Een goede multivitamine met mineralen kan goed helpen om alles op niveau te houden.
Van de mineralen is Magnesium heel belangrijk en een tekort kan leiden tot o.a. depressie. Magnesium is sowieso ook erg goed voor de spieren.

----------


## Atleet

Ik neem meerdere suplementen mede vanwege het sporten.
Multivitaminen en Mineralen voor sporters.
Vit c1000 3 gram tegen stress

En ZMA
Magnesium aspartaat 450mg
Zink-methionine 30mg
Vit B6 – Pyridoxine 10,5mg

----------


## Sefi

Dan zal dat waarschijnlijk wel goed zitten. Gelukkig niet een al te hoge dosering zink, want dat kan op den duur serieuze gezondheidsproblemen geven.

Merk je trouwens dat de hoge dosering vitamine C werkt tegen stress?
Dan moet ik mijn man daar ook eens op zetten  :Wink: 
Hij neemt nu l-theanine (zit ook veel in groene en witte thee) en GABA tegen stress en om de gedachten tot rust te brengen.

----------


## Atleet

Ik begin er nog maar net aan. Ik kan er dus helaas nog niets zinnings over zeggen.
Als ik er wat van merk zal ik dat ook direct laten weten !!!!

----------


## Atleet

Ik merk na 3 weken nu nog geen gewichts verandering.

----------


## Sefi

Dat is fijn! 
Misschien worden de mensen die niet trainen zwaarder, maar doordat jij traint blijf je misschien op gewicht. Ik hoop het voor je!

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Atleet,
Fijn dat je nog geen gewichts veranderingen merktt  :Smile: 
Voel je je mentaal al wat beter?

@ Sefi,
Bedankt voor alle informatie die je aan Atleet hebt gegeven!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Atleet

EFEXOR XT

Dank jullie wel. Tot nu toe voel ik mij erg goed. Alleen kreeg ik bij 150mg een vaag gevoel. Net of ik mezelf niet meer was. Ben dus trug gegaan naar 75mg en voel goed.
Enkele veranderingen zijn:
-meer praten
-levendiger
-dingen willen doen (kan nog maar moeilijk stil zitten)

Nadelen meer zweten tijdens sporten ook merk ik een slechtere conditie op lichterlijk.
Nachtzweten. Miss een verhoogde bloedruk.
Gewicht is stabiel verbrand mijn vet ook gewoon goed.

----------


## Atleet

Nu zie ik dat in mijn eiwitten ook L-Tryptofaan zit. 
Per 100 gram 1400mg. Is nu de kans op een serotonine syndroom aanwezig ? Ik eet deze eiwiten eingelijk altijd al zamen met 
effexor XT. Ik vind dit trouwens wat belangrijker dan mijn topic vraag zelf. Sorry !!

----------


## Sefi

Volgens mij is er alleen kans op serotoninesyndroom bij gebruik van medicijnen waar dit in zit. Ik denk niet dat je het krijgt doordat je iets eet wat omgezet wordt in tryptofaan => serotonine.

----------


## Atleet

Oke oke. Ik maakte mij al weer druk om niets blijkbaar  :Big Grin: 
Ach zeg het voor het geval nog maar wel ff tegen mijn arts.
Ik moet vandaag toch een 24 uurs bloedruk meting doen.

----------


## Sefi

Kan geen kwaad om het even na te vragen aan je arts  :Wink:

----------

